

US apologizes for infecting Guatemalans with STDs in the 1940s - sahillavingia
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/10/01/us.guatemala.apology/index.html?hpt=T1

======
MoreMoschops
When do I get my apology from Sally Phillips of Greenwich, London? :)

